# Shelves for a Toy Hauler



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

A friend asked If I would be interested in building some storage shelves for a trailer they use. Their group is part of The Patriot Guard Riders. 

The Patriot Guard Riders is an organization based in the United States whose members attend the funerals of members of the U.S. military, firefighters, and police at the invitation of a decedent's family.

They have about 60 flags the bikes carry and need some storage in the trailer.

I drew some plans and went to see the trailer. After some discussion, we came up with a plan. I told them my estimate for the materials was $80-100. They asked what I would charge and I said - "no charge. I will donate my time."

I bought the materials this week and finished building the three shelves today. They are 80 1/4 inches wide x 23 1/2 inches deep x 5 1/2 inches high.

We are planning to meet this coming Thursday for a work day. The owner is bringing the trailer to my friends house so I don't have to travel so far to meet them.

I have included a drawing of the shelves and pics of the trailer. I will take some pictures of the shelves after they get installed.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> A friend asked If I would be interested in building some storage shelves for a trailer they use. Their group is part of The Patriot Guard Riders.
> 
> The Patriot Guard Riders is an organization based in the United States whose members attend the funerals of members of the U.S. military, firefighters, and police at the invitation of a decedent's family.
> 
> ...


Mike,on behalf of Router Forum members,I would like to thank you for donating your time & energy to the above cause.James jj777746


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mike they picked the right person to do the first rate job they deserve. I have seen them at funerals here and they do a great service.

PS- You are first rate to.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Mike,

Many years ago, my Son was in the Boy Scouts. The troup needed a van to hauls supplies for their outings. A friend of mine helped in the design and installation of the racks/shelves. All time and materials was donated. I want to thank you for the time donated to this great cause.

Frank


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Top shelf all the way around!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

A very noble and worthy use of your time. Many families and friends of the departed will find comfort in the generous acts of the Patriot Guard Riders.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You're a good man, MIke .........no matter what others may think. lol


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you Mike. You are a very good man.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

You really do difference, as woodworking and citizen!!! Congrats! Sid.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice job and a good work for others. It's a blessing to give, isn't it.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great Mike, I don't know how you find time to do all the things you do. This is on the top of your list.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Impressive Mike - your work, your big heart and your kindness - kudos to you.


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Here I add my thanks as have the others it's for a great cause.......Thanks Again Al Howe


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

*Work Day - Shelves Installation*

And VOILA! The shelves have been installed. The guys are happy with the outcome.

I met my buddy (and retired co-worker) this morning at his house. The trailer had been brought from 30-40 miles away and it was on!

Another guy showed up to help, and as it turns out, he does cabinet work. :grin:

After a brief look at my plan, we started the installation. It soon became apparent that some of the strips that cover the seams needed to be removed. Then we cut up some of those pieces and added them to several of the legs I had pre-cut so they were shimmed out from the wall by 1/4 inch so that would allow the shelves to fit properly against the walls. All went well, and in the end, we had a piece of scrap left over that was about 1 x 3 inches of the plywood strips! :surprise:

The shelves were a perfect fit. Had they been any wider, they wouldn't have slid in place. Everyone was happy with the installation.

The shelves look like they were an option when the trailer was built (no modifications visible) :surprise:

After the shelves were in place I offered a suggestion that would add support to the shelves when the trailer is being towed. I described a temporary vertical support with spacers attached from behind would support the front of each shelf during travel periods (see drawing). As you can see, all agreed and the temporary support was quickly fabricated from a piece of left over plywood. We had extra spacers (leg pieces) so that was a quick and easy modification. The support is held in place with a couple of spring clamps. That makes it easy to remove the support so the flags can be retrieved from their bunks!

Over all, I am thoroughly pleased that everything went as planned.

And yes, I helped document the event and supervise the work! >>>

Note: It took less that 2 hours from beginning to end to get the shelves installed, and goof off a little. :smile:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Mike - I'd say that's "top shelf"


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good Show Mike. And you didn't even need the finishing dept.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work and for a very worthy cause.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Great work, I know they appreciate it!


----------

